# Out of the countries that you've visited, which ones did you enjoy most?



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

For me it's Russia and Italy followed by Iran.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Oman, 

Definitely Oman..

I've been to about 32 countries, travelling with my father and my sister, sometimes when I saved a lot I traveled alone.

I usually judge a country that I visit after finishing the trip..

But I already fell in love with oman once I stepped into the border.

Muscat is the most beautiful capital city in the world. Oman's second biggest city, Salalah, is the most beautiful and the most exciting city I've ever been.

Omani people are very friendly, I have never met such a friendly race. 
Arabic is the national language of Oman, but almost everybody speaks excellent English.

Oman is very prosperous, developed, clean, well-ordered country and its people enjoy very high standards of living.

Oman has beautiful wadis, mountains, deserts, sand dunes, it's a land of frankincence, wonderful cities like Muscat, Salalah, Nizwa, Sohar, Mirbat, zero crimes, stunning architecture, crystal-clear beaches, historically important trade routes of Arabian Sea, great wildlife, great sceneries from balconies of Dhofar. 

There is only one country where I can possibly live and work other than my home country. That is Oman-- the greatest country in the world among all the places I've visited.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

By landscape: Norway
By people: Brazil
By climate: Spain
By cuisine: Italy
By culture: France

And a perfect combination of it all is........

TA-DA!!!!!!!!!!!
*GREECE*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

im sorry, I forgot to indicate that Oman has many great food, traditional Omani dishes from Qabooli ( Omani-style biryani served with curried chicken or beef ) to Mishkakik ( skewered lamb with sauce ) are simply delicious and mouth-watering.

I will start a new thread about my trip to Oman soon. See ya then


----------



## homeandaway (Jan 12, 2007)

america and poland!.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh this is such a big tie for me!

USA, Canada, Spain and Argentina are my favorite.

I like the US and Canada for all the modernity and multiculturalism, great countries.
Spain is great because of the nice people, wonderful architecture and for being a booming country.
Argentina is incredibly beautiful and Buenos Aires is one of my favorite cities in the world.

I really can't choose heh.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I enjoyed California the most. Such a superb place. Especially the region around San Diego. Southern France was not bad either.


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

Iceland. Great...


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Australia is the best so far. Would have to rate Germany second and Kazakhstan third. That place really opened up my eyes.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> By landscape: Norway
> By people: Brazil
> By climate: Spain
> By cuisine: Italy
> ...


wow, nice to hear! kay:


----------



## bpg_nl (Nov 27, 2006)

Italy --> Beautyfull landscape, great climate, stunning cities, delicious food 10/10


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been to most of Europe, North Africa, South and North America and Japan, but living in the U.S. the country I visit the most and I love is MEXICO. There are so many amazing places (cities, beaches, landscape, etc) and great culture, food and people.

I also like Canada, Norway and France ... and of course the U.S.


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

Spain and Greece


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

landscape:Germany
people:Turkey
city:Wien,Moscow


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Probably New Zealand, Denmark and Austria.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> landscape:Germany
> people:Turkey
> city:Wien,Moscow


I love the landscapes in Germany as well. But I don't really like the overall atmosphere in Germany.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

New Zealand has wonderful scenery...but then so does many othe places!!! like the awe inspiring sights of Yosemite...and the Grand Canyon in the USA....the counryside of Italy...wow!!! the wonder of walking around the historic Roman ruins...The delightful charm of Amsterdam and it's smiling people. Big cities like London and New York have their own personality.....its just great that everywhere is different...thats why you travel....there is no best !!!! but then ???? I better not start on Australia...my home!


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

Wales to the max.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Malawi...!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I feel very much at home in the US... and since I normally go there on Spring Break ( Miami and Ft Lauderdale ofcause ) it includes a lot of partying - and who doesn't like that? 

Japan was also absolutely awesome - I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> a lot of partying - and who doesn't like that?


I don't like that ha ha ha 

I like a country that :

-- has very friendly and hospitable ppl.
-- has Warm weather ( I cannot stand anything below 20 degrees.. yeah.. I'm very skinny  )
-- has significant level of prosperity, with well-developed infrastructure
-- great landscape,


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Cambodia... Amazing!

Honourable mention to Cuba, too


----------



## RaulValpo (Mar 11, 2007)

Argentina, its a amazing place to discovered and travel


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

since I've only been to Indonesia, UK, and Malaysia --for transitting-- so i'd say Indonesia.. or UK but Malaysia is niceee too!!


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

US and China


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Calvin W said:


> Australia is the best so far. Would have to rate Germany second and Kazakhstan third. That place really opened up my eyes.


Kazakhstan? That is an intreasting unexpected choice. I would like to hear more about why (never been there).


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Spain for the atmosphere and landscapes, Japan for its stunning traditional architecture, and California for it allowed me to see at last what I had seen many times in movies (Las Vegas, LA, SF).
I also enjoyed Ireland, where people are very very friendly, and Turkey for the same reason and for their food.


----------



## santoloco (Mar 25, 2006)

the philippines is the best for me!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Laos and Ukraine. I guess none of them are especially extreme in any way, I just loved the people and the overall experience.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

None, no one is better than I expected, even Paris...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Egypt, New Zealand, Australia, Chile, Mexico, South Africa, China, Japan, etc.
:yes:


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Vietnam and Japan. I also love Portugal, been there three times.


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

favourite countries would probably be Canada, America, Brazil and New Zealand. USA and Canada def for landscapes, USA-great beaches in parts of Florida, California and Oregon. Canada had great mountainous areas, much nicer than Europe. Also, some great cities to be had in US/Canada--seattle, vancouver, Portland, san Francisco, San Diego, Miami, Boston

New Zealand was really nice scenery-wise and the people were so damn friendly! Brazil had great beaches too and people were also friendly. I really liked every country I have been too, I could go on and on!


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

Chile and France, no doubt...


----------



## BIPV (Oct 12, 2006)

Brazil and Italy!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

For me the best countries are: USA, UK, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Iceland, was also in Russia


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

India and Germany.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

jamaica, because of the great beaches and people that they have.


----------



## tereresazo (Mar 22, 2007)

Italy


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

I had a better time in Wales than in Greece..... probably due to the type of people I was travelling with.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

South Korea.....!very friendly and i love thier foods too.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

UK - i really miss this country.. and a chocolate from lidl.. :lol:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Slovenia


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

France is my first choice, specifically Provence!


----------



## awangmamat (Jan 14, 2007)

Japan. Modernity right next to beautiful scenery.

America. Especially the San Francisco bay area. The bay juxtaposed against the hills. Marin County and Berkerly. Telegraph Avenue


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> Egypt, New Zealand, Australia, Chile, Mexico, South Africa, China, Japan, etc.
> :yes:


I add Thailand.
:yes:
It's great and thai people is very friendly and always smiling!
:happy:


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

NYC. I love central park. and also the chinatown:banana:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Istanbul(Turkey)


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Well i haven't been to many many countries,but my favourite,was in Paris,France......it was just magic,everything was ideal that time.:drunk: :grouphug: :kiss:


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

I enjoyed Cambodia and Vietnam alot.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Greece

Nice nature, friendly people, good food (very similar to Bosnian)... Beautiful country. Would like to live down there for couple of years and learn the language.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Israel by and far, the place is so amazing. Everything feels so tense but yet, I feel so good walking down the streets. The landscape is not too tall but makes up for it with detail. Tel Aviv is an awesome city, very vibrant and tolerant.

Jeruslame...nothing in this world can compare the feeling I got in Jerusalem, it also felt very medieval, soething I didn't come accross that often.

Haifa was very cool and conveniant. The city is compact so there is much to see in a day.
Matsada is a tragic experience to learn how people resisted greater authority, IMO it was humbling.

Honorable mentions: Sea of Galilee (Lake Tiberias, or Kinneret) Tiberias, Dead Sea, and of course, Acco (Acre) *


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*First of all, I havn't "visited" enough countries to make my :2cents: a compelling post. Truth to tell, I've only been in four countries: Panama (born), USA (live), Mexico and Canada. Since I don't consider myself a "visitor" in the the first two, that leaves the other two at the U. S. border. I've been only to Tijuana at the southern border, but to Vancouver, BC and Toronto in Canada, which I enjoyed the most.*


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Australia (Melbourne) - Loved the city, the climate, the people, I liked the fact it look european but with a twist with all the modern skyscrapers etc.

France (Paris) - Everything I could of hoped for. Great weather, amazing food, great sights to see and architecture. Bit expensive though.

USA (Boston) - Very big metropolitan city with a good atmosphere, good shops, nice old houses.

USA (Vermont) - Stunning scenery with trees as far as the eye could see, Beautiful lakes with beaches on them, warm weather but not too hot.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Well i liked cancun mexico alot:lol: and france+italy are really nice. I also like new england though i know its not a country i love the scenery and fall foliage it is stunning.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

All of them.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Bali, Indonesia


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I liked all the places I visited too...except Djibouti, which was too hot.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I just returned from Greece after 2 weeks travelling and well...

Before I knew Crete and some islands as well as Athens (but that one loooooooooong before the olympics) and I have now to correct my picture a bit:

- Athens was the biggest surprise EVER: it's now a VERY alive city with the most amounts of tourists and the most expensive and constantly booked out (even the shabbiest ones) hotels in Europe! It still is smoggy, it still is often dirty and ugly, but some places turned into something you couldn't even have imagined 15 years ago 

- Peloponnes: I didn't believe that Greece has nasty, arrogant and horrible people, but here they are  The only really nice ones we met were "immigrants" from Cyprus or Crete and they also complained about the locals: the men are lazy and just beat up the wives while the women have to work day and night to support the whole family. And it is TRUE as we saw  A pity - it's such a wonderful place full of history and a fascinating diverse landscape...

- Mainland Greece: two sides - the people are definitly nicer than on the Peloponnes but also here the cuisine NEVER reaches the quality of Crete unfortunatly. Delfi and Meteora are astonishing places but we were extremly surprised to see so much extreme povertry in between. We were actually feeling like in countryside Brazil and the British couple we were sharing a car with for a while was stunned and shocked - and they saw as much of the world than we. Regional disperities still seem to be a big problem in Greece.

- Poros/Hydra: a few hundred meters from the Peloponnes and WHAT a difference! Okay it's a bit too touristic (seem to be the Davos or Laax of the Athens people) but we experienced finally what we REALLY came looking for again: hospitality, perfect cuisine, beautiful landscape, lovely towns!

I will definitly return again for a fourth time but I also know now that in my earlier trips to Greece I just went to the "right places"


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

I enjoyed JAPAN the most.i love japanese culture

visit ARGENTINE.Its amazing


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

at this moment, I have to say Maldives, Polinesia and Seychelles(Praslin Island), because I miss so much a bit of tranquillity and non-frenetic and stressful life.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

l'ílle de coco de la mer :sly: nice ideia for a trip...


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

nyc(if it was a country)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Italy and Finland. Turkey especially Istanbul also rates highly.


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

By landscape: Greece
By people: Spain
By climate: Greece
By cuisine: Italy
By culture: France


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*USA*

Just spent time in san diego. wow what a beautiful city and the coastal areas north of the city and the mountain areas to the west were stunning. 

weather there is so nice.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

By landscape: The U.S.A
By people: Turkey and S. Korea
By climate: Mexico
By cuisine: lol U.S.A and France
By culture: Definately Turkey and France
By Modernity: Japan, duh lol


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

UK: interesting, fun people. Really feel comfortable in London.
France/USA tied: great sights, attractions. Was surprised to find they both felt very foreign to me. Strange being from Canada.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> - Athens was the biggest surprise EVER: it's now a VERY alive city with the most amounts of tourists and the most expensive and constantly booked out (even the shabbiest ones) hotels in Europe! It still is smoggy, it still is often dirty and ugly, but some places turned into something you couldn't even have imagined 15 years ago


I knew you would have seen a difference! Did you take photos?
:cheers:


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

For me definitely Greece and Argentina. 
Greece has everything , food , islands , music , people , weather ....everything . 
Argentina , loved Buenos Aires , true European city of south America , great food and architecture , friendly people , great wine , and everything so affordable .


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

[Gioяgos];13774600 said:


> I knew you would have seen a difference! Did you take photos?
> :cheers:


A lot, but they are not online, sorry  I once planned to make a Greece thread with them, but I just don't have the time at the moment


----------



## lindatv (Mar 19, 2007)

*DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*

ENJOY THIS VIDEO FROM SANTO DOMINGO, DOMINICAN REPUBLIC AND TAKE A VIRTUAL TOUR TO THE CARIBBEAN, JUST CLICK HERE.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> I just returned from Greece after 2 weeks travelling and well...
> 
> Before I knew Crete and some islands as well as Athens (but that one loooooooooong before the olympics) and I have now to correct my picture a bit:
> 
> ...


Well, I have to admit that people from some parts of the Peloponnese have a bad reputation in Greece also. Once a lady from the western part of it (Ilia prefecture) complained that her back was hurting, because her husband stepped on her in order to reach fruits that were very high on the trees. Instead of carrying along a ladder, he made his wife bend over and used her as a stool hno:. This problem is not a characteristic of the Peloponnese, people who live on the countryside are usually tough all over Greece. We, who live in cities, are much more civilized :angel:.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

landscape: USA & Dominican Rep. 
people: UK 
city: Panama City & London


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Grand Cayman


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

I haven't been in too many countries yet but I loved Cuba's landscape and lifestyle.


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

Costa Rica and Scotland


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I have been to all 6 continents and I must say Iam most enjoying all Gulf states ( UAE, Oman )--- so next time I will visit Qatar, Bahrain , and Kuwait :banana:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

TohrAlkimista said:


> at this moment, I have to say Maldives, Polinesia and Seychelles(Praslin Island), because I miss so much a bit of tranquillity and non-frenetic and stressful life.


Tranquility ? You must visit Oman ----- the beaches there are soooo wonderful and crystal-clear and ( shockingly ) almost deserted ! The people are more than friendly , the food is more than s.u.p.e.r.b. , it's very clean country.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Spain and France.

But i had the best time in Sweden and Poland too. Well, i like all countries as long it's foreign :lol: 

Switzerland, Italy and Austria were beautiful too. Man Europe is so diverse...


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> the men are lazy and just beat up the wives while the women have to work day and night to support the whole family. And it is TRUE as we saw A pity - it's such a wonderful place full of history and a fascinating diverse landscape...


This is shocking news to me. Is this really a European country?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

TraPPed said:


> I had a better time in Wales than in Greece..... probably due to the type of people I was travelling with.


But now USA - California! :rock:


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

South Africa because of the incredible variety in landscapes, cultures, biodiversity, on a relative small surface

Spain because of the restaurant scene (most innovative worldwide) and because of the very vibrant and relatively cheap cities.

Tanzania because of the Serengeti (every wildlife fanatic MUST have seen this park at least once in a lifetime)

The UK because of LONDON (if it wouldn't be so expensive I would go there FAR more often than I go now)

Australia because of the Queensland coastline (Great Barrier Reef) and Sydney

Namibia because of the wildlife infested deserts (the biggest elephants worldwide)


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

France remains my fav!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Ceska Republika is a strong candidate


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

The US - particularly New York, city of skyscrapers!


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*MY FAVORITES:*

PARIS, LUZERN & MEXICO CITY!! :cheers:


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

I have gone to Mexico and Canada and I enjoyed Canada the most, though.


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

China (Hong Kong) & Thailand


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Italy, US, and the UK. They're the countries I've travelled most extensively in.

Most surprising: Poland and Australia.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Croatia. One trip is definitely not enough. Also Slovenia was a huge surprise. Really great and lots to do despite it's size. If it had the extensive coastline and islands of Croatia, it'd be #1. Both tho were tops when it came to hospitality of people and just general feel walking around the city streets.


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Czas, glad to see you’ve survived it here  Hope our recommendations here on SSC helped a bit


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Czas na Żywiec;15102127 said:


> Croatia. One trip is definitely not enough. Also Slovenia was a huge surprise. Really great and lots to do despite it's size. If it had the extensive coastline and islands of Croatia, it'd be #1. Both tho were tops when it came to hospitality of people and just general feel walking around the city streets.


Czas, is that you in Croatian shirt? I'm glad if our advices helped you. So how was it?


----------



## sehensucht (Aug 10, 2007)

Spain , Greece , Portugal and partly Italy


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

Brazil, Chile And Argentina are lovely 
in europe ill stick with swiss and belgium in asia only benn in the middle east and the best IMHO is israel


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Korea


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I have only been to Ireland and Philippines, and I loved the Philippines!


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Zanovijetalo said:


> Hey Czas, glad to see you’ve survived it here  Hope our recommendations here on SSC helped a bit


Yep, well for the most part haha. I'll reveal everything in the thread once I upload my pics.


----------

